
Ex-Grubhub exec calls delivery apps “payday lenders for restaurants and drivers” - Kroeler
https://themargins.substack.com/p/doordash-and-pizza-arbitrage/comments#comment-220885
======
troughway
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23169243)

The tech crowd has been asking the same questions about the stability of these
companies for a long time now. We know that it's being propped up by VC money
and unsustainable.

~~~
Kroeler
Yes though I think the public has not caught on yet. These apps have become
far more popular during the pandemic quarantine and people don't realize it's
going to put a lot of their favorite food joints out of business.

~~~
rumanator
The quarantine is a bad example though as these apps represent the only access
to these restaurants during this time.

~~~
sharemywin
I think there's an app called phone app or something.

~~~
rumanator
You are somehow assuming that your typical restaurant has delivery services
and takes orders over the phone.

------
LatteLazy
I often have to pause and think "am I agreeing with this because it's correct
or because it flatters my own prejudices?". This comment fails that test by a
wide margin.

------
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23216852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23216852)

1380+ points

------
aarpmcgee
This was an eye opening post for me and I hope it gets more visibility.

